# visse de recife



## tomatico

Alguém me pode dizer de onde vem a palavra “Vice” como se ouve falar no nordeste do brasil e como se usa numa frase??


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Tomatico!

Se me recordo (não tenho certeza), tem a ver com a expressão "visse?"!
Estou tentando me lembrar de algum exemplo...Talvez, você mesmo se lembre de algum exemplo; _visse_? 
Ah, além do meu acima, achei um:
Tô é feliz, *visse*!!!


----------



## tomatico

Obrigado Vanda!!!

E a expressão 'visse' o que quer dizer (estou perdido, né? rsrsrs)?


----------



## Vanda

Verbo_ ver_, pretérito imperfeito: visse.
O uso você já sabe; _visse?_


----------



## tomatico

Tá.  Obrigado!!!


----------



## olivinha

Pode ser que venha do "vixe", que por sua vez veio do "virgem" de "Virgem Maria"? (equivalente ao _Holly Mary_ do inglês?)
O


----------



## Vanda

Nesse caso não, Olivinha. É _visse_ mesmo. Como por aqui diríamos, _viu?_
Ex.: Não faça isso, _viu?_


----------



## olivinha

Ah, ok. Estou sempre aprendendo contigo, visse?
O


----------



## jazyk

Pelo que pude observar, alguns pernambucanos pronunciam o -ste da segunda pessoa do singular como -sse: tu fosse (=foste) à escola ontem. Seguindo esse raciocínio, visse significaria viste.


----------



## Vanda

É, faz mas sentido do que visse. Estava matutando de onde saiu o visse e não _viste_?


----------



## tomatico

Nesse caso seria utilizado como se fosse o famoso 'viu' brasileiro, certo??


----------



## Vanda

Sim, como no meu post #7.


----------



## tomatico

Ótimo, gostei!!!!  Aprendo algo novo todos os dias…..obrigado


----------



## Makumbera

Em Santa Catarina isso também é bem corrente, principalmente nas áreas de Floripa e Palhoça.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera said:


> Em Santa Catarina isso também é bem corrente, principalmente nas áreas de Floripa e Palhoça.


 
Verdade! Já li pessoas de Florianópolis não só usando o visse, como outras formas "derivadas", como _fosse, gostasse. _Por exemplo: Gostasse do filme? 

Mas não sei se é uma forma popular ou se foi um caso isolado esses que eu vi.


----------



## Makumbera

Esqueci de citar que os catarinenses usam o "Tu" com conjugação de segunda pessoa na maior naturalidade. Fora os "acompanhantes": Ti, contigo.

Eu namorei um catarinense, adorava quando ele dizia: "tás fora, guria?" . ^^

É o melhor sotaque, seguido do mineiro e carioca. ^^


----------



## tomatico

tás fora, guria?---desculpa a ignorância Makumbera, mas o que quer dizer??


----------



## Makumbera

tomatico

Os catarinenses dizem isso quando estamos por fora ou quando estamos Off-line no msn.

"Guria" significa "garota", "menina".


----------



## tomatico

Olé!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luisaluisa

Interessante, eu (como carioca) não conhecia esse uso de "visse" em Pernambuco. Pensei, como Olivinha, que se tratava de "vixe". Procurando por um exemplo no web, me deparei com uma peça hilariante, ate agora sem autor conhecido, que termina assim:

*"Caba bobo no jogo é pato.*
*Oxe!!!*
*E assim que se fala, visse esses menino??!!!*
*Pernambuquês arretado!!!"*

Não sei se é letra de alguma musica, mas é uma peça hilariante, de muito interesse para quem quer aprender mais sobre "pernambuquês".

Para ler a peça completa, google "Babilonia blogspot " arquivo de 9 de junho de 2003.



ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Makumbera

Luisaluisa said:


> "Caba (argh!) bobo no jogo é pato.
> Oxe (argh!)!!
> E assim que se fala, visse esses menino??!!!
> Pernambuquês arretado (argh!)!!!"



Nossa, Luísa! Como diz aquele ditado: gosto é que nem rosto.
Não liga pra mim, é que eu detesto o sotaque nordestino, acho irritantíssimo.
Beijos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Makumbera said:


> Nossa, Luísa! Como diz aquele ditado: gosto é que nem rosto.
> Não liga pra mim, é que eu detesto o sotaque nordestino, acho irritantíssimo.
> Beijos.



Realmente, o que seria do amarelo se todos gostassem do azul ?
Eu já gosto muito do sotaque nordestino. E olha que sou carioca também....
Saudações.


----------



## ronanpoirier

> Verdade! Já li pessoas de Florianópolis não só usando o visse, como outras formas "derivadas", como _fosse, gostasse. _Por exemplo: Gostasse do filme?
> 
> Mas não sei se é uma forma popular ou se foi um caso isolado esses que eu vi./quote]
> Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul é comum também mas geralmente entre pessoas mais velhas e/ou do interior. Os outros ou usam a conjugação correta ou a conjugação da 3ª pessoa.


----------



## camuniz

Vem de viste, segunda pessoa do singular (tu, muito comum no NE) do pretérito perfeito do indicativo, mas com uma pronúncia enfraquecida do fonema /t/. Em outros lugares do Brasil a pergunta de confirmação é "viu?", concordando com a terceira pessoa "você".


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Sou recifense. E o _visse_ é corruptela de _viste_, mesmo. É usado como o _viu_, sim.

Agora, esta forma não aparece sozinha. Apenas é mais frequente. Toda vez que aparecer um -iste (ou -aste, ou -este) nas terminações da segunda pessoa do singular no tempo pretérito, pode ter certeza que a pronúncia recifense mais autêntica tenderá a soar mais ou menos assim:

"Menino, tu _gostasse _daquele filme? Não _visse_, não? Mas como é que tu _perdesse_ um negócio daqueles, rapaz?"

Ou seja, no trecho acima, deveriam aparecer _gostaste_, _viste_ e _perdeste_, mas a tendência seria transformar o '_st'_ em '_ss'. _

A coisa mais bonita é o falar do povo!

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Pernambuquês!

Perguntas:

Visse? = Sacasse? = Tais Ligado? 

Respostas:

Massa! = E Rocha! = Beleza!


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá, bom dia a todos
vou dar o meu palpite: penso que "visse", no nordeste, é um abrandamento do "viste".
"Visse, menina"? para simplificar o "viste, menina?"


----------



## pedrohenrique

Eu não tinha visto a resposta de djlaranja, e vejo que eu andava perto, mesmo sem ser recifense.


----------



## camuniz

djlaranja said:


> A coisa mais bonita é o falar do povo!


 
DJ, concordo em gênero e número.
Um abraço.


----------

